# It's about time, huh?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I started posting about these maybe a year ago, well finally got one, here's a picture

wOOt! I got my new wood shrimp








HE NEEDS A GOOD, CREATIVE, BUT NOT STUPID NAME (stupid=Mr. Shrimp, etc: uncreative=bob, fred, etc)


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

I would call him Woody. Sorry if you think thats a stupid one!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmmm.. Mr. bigglesworth perhaps?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

His name was glenn, disease hit the tank fast and he died  a few days ago along with 3 white clouds


----------

